
Big Pharma shells out $20B each year to schmooze docs, $6B on drug ads - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/healthcare-industry-spends-30b-on-marketing-most-of-it-goes-to-doctors/
======
godzillabrennus
The entire reason for Outcome Health to exist as a company...

------
myworkhandle
This is a BIG problem that needs to be fixed imho.

